# Ampoule s allume pas



## phcm64100 (17 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

j ai recu cette ampoule (voir photo) elle est bien reconnue et installée dans maison (voir photo) comme d autres mais quand je dis "Dis Siri allume le plafond" ca me repond l appareil n a pas répondu. Les autres ampoules fonctionnent normalement

Alors que je peux l allumer et l eteindre en cliquant dessus dans maison 

Que faire ??
Merci


----------



## Moutaille (18 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je pense que ton problème vient du nom. 
Est ce que ça fonctionne si tu dis « Allume la lumière du plafond »?


----------



## phcm64100 (18 Avril 2021)

Bonjour non plus


----------



## Moutaille (18 Avril 2021)

Attend je viens de voir un détail sur le packaging ! 
c’est de la techno Bluetooth ! 
Ou est ton concentrateur ? Si tu es juste à côté de cette ampoule est ce que Siri (en passant par ton iPhone) arrive à l’allumer ?
J’ai le même problème avec un ruban de cette marque. La portée du Bluetooth n’étant pas terrible ça pourrait venir de ça.


----------



## phcm64100 (18 Avril 2021)

j ai 2 sources 
Le Iphone
et le HomePod mini celui ci est a 3 metres de l ampoule

Je l allume sans probleme depuis le iphone ou le mac mais dans les deux cas en passant par l application maison et en cliquant sur l icone


----------



## Moutaille (18 Avril 2021)

D’accord. Alors tentez de changer le mot « plafond » par autre chose.


----------



## phcm64100 (20 Avril 2021)

Quel que soit le nom c est pareil


----------



## boninmi (20 Avril 2021)

Il y a un vieux système qui fonctionne bien et qui s'appelle un interrupteur.
Néanmoins mon ampoule s'est éteinte brusquement hier parce qu'un des ergots plastiques de la douille, trop vieux, avait lâché.
Décidément, rien n'est parfait.


----------



## Moutaille (20 Avril 2021)

Je n'ai pas d'autre solution à te proposer. Peut être la désinstaller puis la remettre mais je ne suis pas convaincu....


----------

